
Fark NotNewsletter: Google farked us over - pgrote
http://www.fark.com/comments/9435281?utm_source=nl673&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13368744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13368744).

